# عندي سؤال



## البتول (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أولا عيد مجيد للجميع 

تانيا : أرجوجكم ساعدوني علئت مع وحدة مسلمة  وهي بنت جيراني أثناء نأشنا أنا وهي يتؤلي :
ليه ربنا انتظر طوال ده السنين ، ولماذا لم ينجبه منذ بداية الخلأ ؟
وليه آدم ما ألتوش عنه ابن الله وهو من غير أب وأم ،ومستغربين أن عيسى من غير  أب  ؟؟

وبتؤول عن كتابهم القرآني أن كتاب واحد لجميع المسلمين وبخاطب كافة البشر وجميع الديانات 
أما كتبنا محرفة بتنافض نفسها ولينا أكتر من كتاب 

ديه عارفه كل شي عن ديانتنا ، وعندها كتبنا ، وفرجتني المناقضات في كتبنا ، وجاوبتني بالكتاب الي عندهم

ديه مصيبه ، في حاجات عجزت اجاوبها

أرجوكم أنا عاوزة المساعدة فورا


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

البتول;154569 قال:
			
		

> أولا عيد مجيد للجميع
> 
> تانيا : أرجوجكم ساعدوني علئت مع وحدة مسلمة  وهي بنت جيراني أثناء نأشنا أنا وهي يتؤلي :
> ليه ربنا انتظر طوال ده السنين ، ولماذا لم ينجبه منذ بداية الخلأ ؟
> ...



روحى يا شاطرة يا بتاعه عيد مجيد وعيسى انتى ما تعرفيش ان احنا ماعندناش عيسى  لواحد من الشيوخ يفهمك نظريه محمد فى مفاخذه البنات


----------



## Fadie (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام لكم




> ليه ربنا انتظر طوال ده السنين ، ولماذا لم ينجبه منذ بداية الخلأ ؟


 
جا 3:1 لكل شيء زمان ولكل امر تحت السموات وقت.

حدد الله وقت معين بحسب علمه المسبق اسماه "ملء الزمان" ليرسل كلمته فى هيئة بشرية تحت الناموس

غل 4:4 ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس




> وليه آدم ما ألتوش عنه ابن الله وهو من غير أب وأم ،ومستغربين أن عيسى من غير أب ؟؟


 
و من قال اساسا اننا نحن من أطلق على المسيح أبن الله؟

و من قال ان المسيح دعى ابن الله لأنه ولد بدون أب؟

دعى المسيح ابن الله لأنه قد خرج منه كما تخرج الكلمة من الشفة فتدعى بنت الشفة و كما تولد الفكرة فى العقل فتخرج منه فتدعى الفكرة بنت العقل

يو 8:42 فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت.لاني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني.

يو 16:27 لان الآب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت.

يو 16:28 خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب

و أمن تلاميذه بذلك

يو 16:30 الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست تحتاج ان يسألك احد.لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت.

و خاطب ابن الله الاب فقال

يو 17:8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.




> وبتؤول عن كتابهم القرآني أن كتاب واحد لجميع المسلمين وبخاطب كافة البشر وجميع الديانات
> أما كتبنا محرفة بتنافض نفسها ولينا أكتر من كتاب


 
كتابنا المقدس هو كتاب الله الخالد الذى لا يوجد غيره و باطلا يدعوا ان كتاب الله محرف و به تناقض فلا يملكوا سوى ادعائات و من يجد فى نفسه القدرة للأتيان بدليل واحد على التحريف فليأتنى به!




> ديه عارفه كل شي عن ديانتنا ، وعندها كتبنا ، وفرجتني المناقضات في كتبنا ، وجاوبتني بالكتاب الي عندهم
> 
> ديه مصيبه ، في حاجات عجزت اجاوبها
> 
> أرجوكم أنا عاوزة المساعدة فورا


 
و انا ايضا فى شوق لأن ارى ما يزعموا به من تناقض لندمره و نخرس هذه الالسنة و تستد افواها التى تنطق بالباطل فى حق كلمة الله.

ضعى الاسئلة و سنجيبك بنعمة الله و قوة روحه القدس و شركة ابنه الوحيد.


----------



## الحياة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله نبدأ 
أولا أخي الكريم فادي قبل أن أحاورك أرجو كل منا أن يحترم ديانة الآخر ، فديننا الإسلامي أوصانا بذلك ، ولا أريد أحد يحاورني غيرك ، لا اريد بتول والأخ coptic hero.
لقوله تعالى : {ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم} صدق الله العظيم
وقوله تعالى :"ولا تنابذوا بالألقاب بئس الأسم الفسوق بعد ألأيمان"  صدق الله العظيم 

ثانيا : سأجيبك على ما قمت بذكره :


> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة Fadie
> جا 3:1 لكل شيء زمان ولكل امر تحت السموات وقت.
> 
> حدد الله وقت معين بحسب علمه المسبق اسماه "ملء الزمان" ليرسل كلمته فى هيئة بشرية تحت الناموس
> ...



*سأرد عليك بالقرآن أخي الكريم 
حمل السيدة مريم بعيسى عليه السلام

 {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذْ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا(16)فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا(17)قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنتَ تَقِيًّا(18)قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا(19)قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بَغِيًّا(20)قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا(21)فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا(22)}.

ولادة عيسى عليه السلام ، 
{فَأجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا(23)فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا(24)وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا(25) فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا}
نبوة عيسى وكلامه في المهد وهو طفل

{فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا(27)يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا(28)فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا(29)قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِي الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا(30) وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا(31)وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا(32)وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا(33) ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ (34) مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ(35)*

يتبع ...


----------



## الحياة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة Fadie
> و من قال اساسا اننا نحن من أطلق على المسيح أبن الله؟
> 
> و من قال ان المسيح دعى ابن الله لأنه ولد بدون أب؟
> ...



*قال تعالى :" ( إن مَثَل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون ) آل عمران/
طيب أن كنتم كما تقولون ، وهو ابن الله فلماذا الله لم يحمي ابنه من الصلب ، أليس هو الله القادر على كل شيء ؟
ثم أنت جعلتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إله ، وابن إله ، أو ثالث ثلاثة 
فقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:
لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم  [المائدة:15-17]
وقوله تعالى : "لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ"
وقوله تعالى :" قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون ( [يونس : 68]
وقوله تعالى :" {قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذاً لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلاً}[الإسراء/ 42].
أما في كتبكم المقدسة فجاءت كما يلي
حين سئل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ، أيه وصية هي أول الكل في الوصايا العشر ، أجاب أول الوصايا( في كتاب الإنجيل مرقس الغصحاح الثاني عشر عدد 28 وتثنية الاصحاح السادس عدد 4 )
" الرب إلهنا رب واحد " وهذا هو عين التوحيد ، فتجدها مطابقة لقوله تعالى 
"قل هو الله أحد ، الله الصمد ، لم يلد ولم يولد ، ولم يكن له له كفوا أحد " صدق الله العظيم  . سورة الأخلاص
ذكر أيضا في كتابكم المقدس " أنا الأول والآخر ولا إله غيري " أشعياء الإصحاح الرابع والأربعون عدد 6 والإصحاح الخامس والأربعون عدد 22،14،6،5
ويقول أيضا " أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري"أشعياء الاصحاح الخامس والاربعون عدد 21 وتثنية الاصحاح الرابع عدد 39 والاصحاح الخامس عدد7 وإنجيل متى الاصحاح الثالث والعشرون عدد 11-8
وهذه كلها تدعو إلى التوحيد وتعارض ما يسمى بالتثليث الذي يدعو اليه بعض أهل الكتب ، او من يقول بألوهية المسيح عليه السلام ، أو انه ابن الله
كما جاء في كتابكم المقدس إنجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الثامن عدد 40 ، وإنجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثالث والعشرون عدد 47يؤكد المسيح عليه السلام بأنه"إنسان " ، فكيف نوفق بين هذه الألوهية وبين قول الكتاب المقدس عدد الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين عدد 19 " ليس الله إنسانا..." ، وبين قوله عليه السلام التي جاءت عشرات المرات تأكيد بشريته  في الكتاب المقدس إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثالث عشر عدد 37 ، وافصحاح السادس عدد 27 .. إنه " ابن الإنسان"  
وهذا هو ما يؤمن به المسلمون إنه هو ابن الانسان  ، حيث يؤكد القرآن الكريم هذه البشرية أيضا ، فيقول سيحانه وتعالى :" مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ (75) سورة المائدة*

يتبع ...


----------



## الحياة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة Fadie
> كتابنا المقدس هو كتاب الله الخالد الذى لا يوجد غيره و باطلا يدعوا ان كتاب الله محرف و به تناقض فلا يملكوا سوى ادعائات و من يجد فى نفسه القدرة للأتيان بدليل واحد على التحريف فليأتنى به!



*فإن كنت كما تكرمت أخي الكريم  أنه كتاب خالد لا يوجد غير وباطلا ، فهل الإله يخطئ وينسى  ؟؟!!
إليك مثلا ما ورد عن سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح ، كما دونها إنجيل متى الاصحاح الاول عدد 1-17 ، ثم نقرأ ما دونه انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثالث عدد 23-31، فهناك اختلاف كبير ، اذ ان لوقا سجل 41 سلفا ، ومتى سجل 26 ، ومن هذه الأسماء ، لا نجد إسما مشتركا بينهما إلا يوسف وهو يظن انه والد عيسى ، كما يقول لوقا.

وإليك المثل الآخر :

نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس سفر أخبار أيام الأول الإصحاح السابع عدد 6،" بأن عدد أولاد بنيامين ثلاثة " ، ولكن ما إن نتابع في السفر ذاته أخبار أيام الأول الإصحاح عدد الثامن 1-2، نجد أن عدد أولاد بنيامين خمسة " ،بينما يخبرك في سفر آخر تكوين الإصحاح السادس عدد 3، بأن "عدد أولاد بنيامين عشرة"  فأيهما الأصح وألصدق والأوثق؟؟!!
والكثير من التناقضات والاخطاء
فلو كان هذا  هو الانجيل الاصلي الموحى به من الله ، فهل يمكن أن يأتي هذا الاختلاف والنسيان لا يأتي إلا من إنسان .

أما القرآن الكريم ، فهو الكتاب الخالد الذي حفظه الله من التحريف ولم يتغير فيه حرف واحد منذ 1500عام ، ، ولا تجد فيه أي تناقض ، وهو يخاطب العقل 
فلا يحق لأي مسلم مهما عظم شأنه ، ولا حتى للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحذف أو يضيف نقطة واحدة ، ولا حتى فاصلة إلى هذا الكتاب ، فبقي محفوظا من جيل لجيل حتى آخر الدهر .
بينما هذه الميزة لم تتوفر في الكتاب المقدس ، حيث ينقح ويصحح من حين لآخر ، ونقرأ على بعض الأناجيل – بصريح العبارة – جملة "نسخة منقحة"، R.S.V
قفد قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز " إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" [الحجر:9].*

*إذا كنت تريد أي سؤال أو أي استفسار فأن شاءالله سأجيبك ، فلا تتردد *


----------



## Fadie (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> *قال تعالى :" ( إن مَثَل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون ) آل عمران/*
> *طيب أن كنتم كما تقولون ، وهو ابن الله فلماذا الله لم يحمي ابنه من الصلب ، أليس هو الله القادر على كل شيء ؟*
> *ثم أنت جعلتم سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إله ، وابن إله ، أو ثالث ثلاثة *
> *فقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:*
> ...


 
من قال ان المسيحيين يؤمنون بأنسان تأله؟

من قال ان المسيحيين يؤمنون بثلاثة ألهة؟

من قال ان الوحدانية الجامعة هى ليست وحدانية؟

ان كنت تبحث عن الحق فاذهب استقيه من أهله و ليس من اعداؤه

السيد المسيح له طبيعتان واحدة ألهية و اخرى بشرية فما العيب فى كونه انسان بطبيعته البشرية؟




> *فإن كنت كما تكرمت أخي الكريم أنه كتاب خالد لا يوجد غير وباطلا ، فهل الإله يخطئ وينسى ؟؟!!
> إليك مثلا ما ورد عن سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح ، كما دونها إنجيل متى الاصحاح الاول عدد 1-17 ، ثم نقرأ ما دونه انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثالث عدد 23-31، فهناك اختلاف كبير ، اذ ان لوقا سجل 41 سلفا ، ومتى سجل 26 ، ومن هذه الأسماء ، لا نجد إسما مشتركا بينهما إلا يوسف وهو يظن انه والد عيسى ، كما يقول لوقا.*


 
اولا متى سجل ثلاثة اربعة عشر جيلا و لوقا سجل ايضا ثلاثة اربعة عشر جيلا و اما فى ذكر الاسلاف فعدم ذكر كل سلف فى متى من المذكورين فى لوقا فله سبب فتفضل ضع السلسف الذى تريد ان تسأل عنه و سنجيبك بنعمة الله



> *نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس سفر أخبار أيام الأول الإصحاح السابع عدد 6،" بأن عدد أولاد بنيامين ثلاثة " ، ولكن ما إن نتابع في السفر ذاته أخبار أيام الأول الإصحاح عدد الثامن 1-2، نجد أن عدد أولاد بنيامين خمسة " ،بينما يخبرك في سفر آخر تكوين الإصحاح السادس عدد 3، بأن "عدد أولاد بنيامين عشرة" فأيهما الأصح وألصدق والأوثق؟؟!!*


 
 (1) ذُكر في 1أخبار 7: 6 أن ذرية بنيامين ثلاثة، وورد في تكوين 46: 21 أنهم عشرة, وسبب هذا الفرق هو أنه في سفر التكوين ذكر أولاد بنيامين وأولاد أولاده، وهو أمر معهود بين كل الأمم والقبائل والعشائر، فإن الجد هو الأب الأكبر, والدليل على ذلك أنه ورد في العدد 26: 40 و 1أخبار 8: 3 و4 أن نعمان، وأرد، وجيرا هم أولاد بالع بن بنيامين، ونُسِبوا إلى بنيامين لأنه جدهم,

(2) إذا قيل: ذُكر باكر في التكوين و 1أخبار 7: 6 ولم يُذكر في العدد 26: 38_41 ولا في 1أخبار 8: 1, قلنا: ذُكر باكر في العدد 26: 35 من سبط أفرايم، فإنه اقترن بزوجة من أفرايم، فنُسب إليه ليكون له الحق في الميراث، وإن كان أصله من سبط بنيامين,

(3) يديعئيل المذكور في 1أخبار 7: 6 و10 هو ذات أشبيل المذكور في التكوين والعدد وفي 1أخبار 8 ، فقد صارت عشيرته ذات أهمية في عهد داود فسُمّي بهذا الاسم,

(4) إن ابنين من أولاد بالع وهما أصبون وعيري غير مُدرجين في أماكن أخرى من سبط بنيامين، ولكنهما أُدرجا في تكوين 46: 16 وعدد 26: 16 من سبط جاد، وذلك لأسباب النَسَب والمصاهرة والميراث,

(5) ذُكر في 1أخبار 7: 12 أن شفيم وحفيم هما ابنا عير، وهما ذات شفوفام وحوفام المذكورين في عدد 26: 39 وهما ذات شفوفان وحورام المذكورين في 1أخبار 8: 5, وذُكر في تكوين 46: 21 أنهما مفيم وحفيم, وتعدد الأسماء للشخص الواحد أمر معهود في كل قبيلة وعشيرة، ولا سيما أنه توجد مشابهة بين هذه الأسماء، وهي مثل تشابه لفظة إبراهيم وإبرام وإبراهام، كما يشهد بذلك علماء المسلمين,



> *بينما هذه الميزة لم تتوفر في الكتاب المقدس ، حيث ينقح ويصحح من حين لآخر ، ونقرأ على بعض الأناجيل – بصريح العبارة – جملة "نسخة منقحة"، R.S.V*


 
كل هذا لا ينظر اليه فبنعمة الله لدينا الاصول اليونانية و العبرانية و اما هذه الاعمال البشرية فلا عصمة لها فالعصمة للأصول فقط​


----------



## islam suna (27 ديسمبر 2006)

قال بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الاولى …… [8 : 6 ] لكن لنا إله واحد وهو الآب ..

يعنى لاالابن ولا الروح القدس ليهم نصيب  في الالوهية  يعنى لا ثالوث فى النصرانية ..


----------



## الحياة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فادي ، هذا الكلام من كتبكم أنا لم أأتي بشي من عندي،وهذا كلام الكثير من المسيحين الذين أعرفهم فبعضهم يقول أن عيسى ابن الله وآخرون يقولون  أنه الله ، والآخر أنه ثالث ثلاثة   ، أرجو منك أن تراجع الكتب التي ذكرتها أنا لكم بما تتعلق بهذا الموضوع  ، وستجد كل ما ذكرته لك نصيا ولم أحرف به شيء .
ثم لماذا لم تجب على قول سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام   إنه " ابن الإنسان" في كتاب  والاصحاح السادس عدد 27 ، وقوله في الكتاب المقدس عدد الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين عدد 19 " ليس الله إنسانا..." 

وعندي الكثير من التناقض في كتبكم المقدسة ، لم تقتصر على هذه الأمثلة فقط 



> السيد المسيح له طبيعتان واحدة ألهية و اخرى بشرية فما العيب فى كونه انسان بطبيعته البشرية؟



إذا كان كما تقولون له طبيعة الألوهية ، فلماذا لم يدافع عندما صلب  نفسع وسوف أضيف أيضا أسئلة الأخ الكريم إسلام 

 إذا كان عيسى على زعمكم إلها قديراً عزيزاً يهاب 
فكيف اعتقدتم بأن اليهود أذاقوه بالصلب مر العذاب 
وكيف اعتقدتم بأن الإله يموت ويدفن تحت التراب ؟! 

وشكرا لك


----------



## الحياة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض 
أضيف على الأسئلة التي أنتظر اجابتك عليه 
هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟ ، ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخت حياة اسمحسلي اوضح لكي بعض الامور :

اولا بخصوص تحريف الكتاب المقدس : 1400 سنة وانتم تقولون بتحريف الكتاتب المقدس ولم يقدر اكبر شيخ فيكم على اثبات سقوط حرف واحد من الكتاب والمقدس وليس ايه ..

لا التاريخ المسيحي ولا التاريخ اليهودي ولا التاريخ الوثني ولا حتى التاريخ المدني ولا التاريخ الاسلامي نفسه قدر يثبت سقوط حرف واحد من الكتاب المقدس ولا حتى رسولكم نفسه .

لا يمكن اثبات تحريف الكتاب المقدس الا بالمقارنة بين النسخة والاصل والنسخة اوالنسخة عندنا والاصل عندنا يبقى فين التحريف . أظن واضح !! ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا .

ثانيا بخصوص السيد المسيح :

قال الله "الانسان لا يراني ويعيش"

وقال "الله نور لا يدني منه"

في العهد الجديد قال " الله لم يراه احد قط ، الابن الذي في حضن الاب هو خبر"

الذي حصل في عملية التجسد الالهية ان طبيعة الله الغير قابله للموت اتحدت بطبيعة بشرية قابله للموت واتخحدت الطبيعتين اتحاد كامل بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاح ولا تغير ولا استحالة اتحاد كامل اقنوميا جوهريا وكان بالتالي المولد الله الكملة المتجسد .

الله اله غير محدود سواء قبل التجسد او بعد التجسد والكثير يطن ان تجسد الله يعني التحيز وهذا غير صحيح لان الله كان بهيئة انسان على الارض بنفس الوقت الذي كان يملئ فيه الكون كله فالله لا يحده مكان .

الطبيعة البشرية التي تجسد بها السيد المسيح قابله للموت وقابله للعطش وقابه الالم وقابله للجوع .. ولكن الطبيعة الالهيه المتحدة بلا انفصال في هذا الجسد غير قابله لكل هذا .

لما نقول المسيح أكل .. الذي اكل هو الجسد ولكن الله غير محتاج للاكل .. نفس الشي عن باقي الامور .

المسيح صلى .. هو غير محتاج للصلاة لان الله نفسه ولكن صلى كانسان ولو لم يصلى لرفضوا الايمان به ولقالوا عنه غير متدين ولكانت حجة عليه .. اذن هو صلى كانسان لانه على الارض بينهم بهيئة انسان فكان عليه ان يقوم بما بقوم به البشر .

في يوم الصلب ذهب برجليه الى المكان الذي حددة هو قبل خلق العالم وفي الساعه التي حددها هو قبل خلق العالم وذهب الجنود اليه باسلحه ليمسكوا به وهو خائفين منه وهو شخص اعزل ولما وصلوا وقف بوجهم قائلا لهم من تريدون ؟؟؟ فقالوا له يسوع الناصري فقال انا هو ووقعوا جميعا على الارض .. انا هو دليل على الوهية وشخصة وانتظر حتى قاموا من السقطة وسالهم مرة ثانيه من تريدون فالوا له يسوع الناصيري فقال لهم انا هو وطلب ان يذهب تلاميذه واخذوة بارداتة هو وبحسب تخطيطة هو قبل خلق الكون .

المسيح غير محتاج لكي يدافع عنه احد لان الله خالق السماوات والارض والصلب امر خطط له هو باليوم والساعه والمكان قبل خلق الكون ..

هو غيرمحتاج ليدافع عنه احد لانه يقدر يفنى العالم كله كما افنى العالم كله بالطوفان وكما افنى قريتي سدوم وعمورة .. فمن سيدافع عن الخالق ؟؟؟؟

هو اتى لكي يصلب فعلى اي اساس تتكلمين عن الدفاع وهو الله الذي يقدر يفنيهم جميعا لانهم جميعا خليقتة .

في الموت ماذا الذي حصل ؟

انفصلت روح المسيح عن جسدة وبقى اللاهوت متحد بالروح المنفصلة عن الجسد ومتحدة بالجسد الميت على السواء لهذا بقى الجسد سليم في القبر لان اللاهوت الذي لا يموت بقى متحد بالجسد البشري بالموجود بالقبر  ومتحد بالروح المنفصله عن الجسد .

المسيح لم يمت اصلا على الصليب لان الله لا يموت ونحن نقول عن الله في الثلات تقديسات "قدوس الله الحي الذي لا يموت"

الذي مات هو الجسد البشري فقط الذي اتخدة من السيدة العذراء ولكن هو بقى حي لانه الله خالق الكون الذي لا يموت ..

في القيامة ما الذي حصل ؟

رجعت روح المسيح المتحدة بالاهوت و اتحدت بالجسد الميت بالقبر المتحد بالاهوت وحصلت القيامة .*

*الله اتخد جسد بشري دائم غير قابل للانفصال وهذا الجسد والشكل الذي كان يعيش به المسيح على الارض هو شكل الله الدائم الذي اخذه بالتجسد وفي القيامة عندما نقف امام الله سنقف امام الهيئة التي اتخدها من السيدة العذارء ياي امام رب الكون المسيح الذي كان موجود بين الناس قبل 200 سنة .*0


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض
> أضيف على الأسئلة التي أنتظر اجابتك عليه
> هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟ ، ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟



*كفايه هبل وترديد كلام زى البغبغانات هل يعقل ان جميع المسيحيين فى كل انحاء العالم يجتمعون ليحرفوا الانجيل ثم الم يوجد فيهم انسان واحد يخشى ربه ولو كنا حرفنا الانجيل الم يكن من الافضل ان نحرف الايات التى فيها صلب المسيح على اعتبار ان الاغبيه يرونها نقطه ضعف واين اليهود من هذا التحريف لو كانوا موافقين عليه اما كان اشترطوا حذف الايات الخاصه بصلب اليهود للمسيح وحذفوا زنا داوود وكذب ابراهيم ثم لو تم تحريف الانجيل الم يحتفظ المسلمون بنسخه واحده سليمه انتم فعلا جهله متخلفون تعرفون الحق ولا تؤمنوا ربنا يسامحكم *


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض
> أضيف على الأسئلة التي أنتظر اجابتك عليه
> هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟ ، ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟



قلنا *سابقا لم يقدر اي مخلوق على وجة الارض اثبات سقوط حرف واحد من الكتاب المقدس والذي يقدر يثبت هذا الكلام يبقى يجيب الايات التي كانت قبل التحريف لنقارنها بالايات بعد التحريف ليثبت دعواه .

هذه كمثال بسيط .

ثانيا القران ليس كلام الله واتحدى اكبر شيخ مسلم يقدر يثبت عكس هذا الكلام .

القران من تاليف البشر وعندي الدليل والبرهان من الاحاديث الصحيحه نفسها .

ثانيا ورغما عن هذا القران محرف والشيعة ولا يوجد احد في العالم تكلم عن تحريف القران مثل الشيعه وعندهم مليون الف اثبات على هذا الكلام عدا عن الاثبات الي في صحيح مسلم وبخاري وغيره  التي تثبت تحريف القران وتبثبت ايضا انه كتاب من تاليف البشر وحتى القران نفسه اقدر اثبت لك منه انه كتاب من تاليف البشر بمقارنة صغيرة بين قداسة الله فيه وبين اله قرانك وعدم قداسة اله قرانك .


ثم مين قالك ان القران غير متناقض اقدر اعطيكي مليون ايه متناقضة فيه
ثم مين قالك ان القران في كل الارض ؟؟؟

اسمحيلي هذا الكلام يضحكون فيه عليكم المنتديات الاسلاميةوشيوخكم ولو كنتي حضرتك تقرأئ وتبحثي وتقارني بدل تسلميهم اّذانك لكنتي عرفتي الحقيقة ولكنك لا تريدي البحث فقط ما تسمعي تؤمني به كالطفل الصغير ..

انتي تقولي الكتاب المقدس محرف .. 

انا لو طلبت دليل واحد تقدري تثبتي هذا الكلام من نفسك ؟

مستحيل لانك مجرد ناقلة ما يقال له .

ولا حتى رسولك نفسك يقدر يثبت .

ولو قلت لك اثبتي ان محمد رسوله لن تقدري على اثبات هذا الكلام ولا اكبر شيخ فيكم .

ولو قلت لك اثبتي لي ان القران كتاب الله لن تقدري على الاثبات لانك مؤمنه بما يقال لك ان هذا كلام الله فقط يعني مسلمة نفسك للامر الواقع

اذن لا تتحدينا وتقوللي لنا الكتاب المقدس محرف ولا تطعني في امر في الوقت الذي لا تقدري ان تثبتي فيه ان محمد رسول او ان القران هذا كتاب من عند الله .

يا ريت تفكري في الكلام هذا كويس وبلاش تسملي اذانك للمنتديات والشيوخ وتضعي نفسك تحت الامر الواقع فالله خلق للانسان العقل واذا كان الانسان لا يستخدم هذا العقل يبقى لا فرق بينه وبين اي حيوان على الارض . *


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض
> أضيف على الأسئلة التي أنتظر اجابتك عليه
> هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟ ، ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟



قلنا *سابقا لم يقدر اي مخلوق على وجة الارض اثبات سقوط حرف واحد من الكتاب المقدس والذي يقدر يثبت هذا الكلام يبقى يجيب الايات التي كانت قبل التحريف لنقارنها بالايات بعد التحريف ليثبت دعواه .

هذه كمثال بسيط .

ثانيا القران ليس كلام الله واتحدى اكبر شيخ مسلم يقدر يثبت عكس هذا الكلام .

القران من تاليف البشر وعندي الدليل والبرهان من الاحاديث الصحيحه نفسها .

ثانيا ورغما عن هذا القران محرف والشيعة ولا يوجد احد في العالم تكلم عن تحريف القران مثل الشيعه وعندهم مليون الف اثبات على هذا الكلام عدا عن الاثبات الي في صحيح مسلم وبخاري وغيره  التي تثبت تحريف القران وتبثبت ايضا انه كتاب من تاليف البشر وحتى القران نفسه اقدر اثبت لك منه انه كتاب من تاليف البشر بمقارنة صغيرة بين قداسة الله فيه وبين اله قرانك وعدم قداسة اله قرانك .


ثم مين قالك ان القران غير متناقض اقدر اعطيكي مليون ايه متناقضة فيه
ثم مين قالك ان القران في كل الارض ؟؟؟

اسمحيلي هذا الكلام يضحكون فيه عليكم المنتديات الاسلاميةوشيوخكم ولو كنتي حضرتك تقرأئ وتبحثي وتقارني بدل تسلميهم اّذانك لكنتي عرفتي الحقيقة ولكنك لا تريدي البحث فقط ما تسمعي تؤمني به كالطفل الصغير ..

انتي تقولي الكتاب المقدس محرف .. 

انا لو طلبت دليل واحد تقدري تثبتي هذا الكلام من نفسك ؟

مستحيل لانك مجرد ناقلة ما يقال له .

ولا حتى رسولك نفسك يقدر يثبت .

ولو قلت لك اثبتي ان محمد رسوله لن تقدري على اثبات هذا الكلام ولا اكبر شيخ فيكم .

ولو قلت لك اثبتي لي ان القران كتاب الله لن تقدري على الاثبات لانك مؤمنه بما يقال لك ان هذا كلام الله فقط يعني مسلمة نفسك للامر الواقع

اذن لا تتحدينا وتقوللي لنا الكتاب المقدس محرف ولا تطعني في امر في الوقت الذي لا تقدري ان تثبتي فيه ان محمد رسول او ان القران هذا كتاب من عند الله .

يا ريت تفكري في الكلام هذا كويس وبلاش تسملي اذانك للمنتديات والشيوخ وتضعي نفسك تحت الامر الواقع فالله خلق للانسان العقل واذا كان الانسان لا يستخدم هذا العقل يبقى لا فرق بينه وبين اي حيوان على الارض . *


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض
> أضيف على الأسئلة التي أنتظر اجابتك عليه
> هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟ ، ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟



*طيب وأيه رأيك فى الايات المنسوخه يعنى نزلت ايات تنسخ ايات يعنى ربنا غلط فى حاجه ونزل عكسها فى كام يوم هل ينفع اللات بتاع محمد يعمل كده الا اذا كان الشيطان هو كاتب هذا القرأن والا تعرفى ان القرأن نزل على محمدك بدون تنقيط وهم وضعوا النقط جربى كده تجيبى ايه وتشيلى النقط من عليها او تخلفى مواضع النقط وشوفى الناتج ايه  *


----------



## Fadie (27 ديسمبر 2006)

​


> قال بولس الرسول في رسالته كورنثوس الاولى …… [8 : 6 ] لكن لنا إله واحد وهو الآب ..
> 
> يعنى لاالابن ولا الروح القدس ليهم نصيب في الالوهية يعنى لا ثالوث فى النصرانية ..
> ​


​​لكن لنا إله واحد: الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له. ورب واحد: يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به.



> ثم لماذا لم تجب على قول سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام إنه " ابن الإنسان" في كتاب والاصحاح السادس عدد 27 ، وقوله في الكتاب المقدس عدد الإصحاح الثالث والعشرين عدد 19 " ليس الله إنسانا..."


 
Num 23:19 ليس الله إنسانا فيكذب ولا ابن إنسان فيندم. هل يقول ولا يفعل؟ أو يتكلم ولا يفي؟

فالاية تتكلم عن لاهوت الله فلاهوت الله ليس انسان و لا ابن انسان

اما المسيح كلمة الله فهو الله بلاهوته

Joh 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.

و هذا الكلمة صار جسدا اى اتخذ جسدا حين تجسد

Joh 1:14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.

فهو بلاهوته ليس انسان ولا ابن انسان و اما بناسوته فهو انسان كامل مثلنا



> وعندي الكثير من التناقض في كتبكم المقدسة ، لم تقتصر على هذه الأمثلة فقط


 
اذن الينا بها لنسحقها مثل هذه الامثلة



> إذا كان كما تقولون له طبيعة الألوهية ، فلماذا لم يدافع عندما صلب نفسع وسوف أضيف أيضا


 
لأنه لهذا أتى لكى يموت بدلا منا

Joh 10:10 السارق لا يأتي إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك وأما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل.

فهو قد أتى ليمنحنا الحياة من الموت الروحى

Eph 2:1 وأنتم إذ كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا،
Eph 2:2 التي سلكتم فيها قبلا حسب دهر هذا العالم، حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية،
Eph 2:3 الذين نحن أيضا جميعا تصرفنا قبلا بينهم في شهوات جسدنا، عاملين مشيئات الجسد والأفكار، وكنا بالطبيعة أبناء الغضب كالباقين أيضا،
Eph 2:4 الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة، من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها،
Eph 2:5 ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح - بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون -
Eph 2:6 وأقامنا معه، وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع،



> إذا كان عيسى على زعمكم إلها قديراً عزيزاً يهاب
> فكيف اعتقدتم بأن اليهود أذاقوه بالصلب مر العذاب
> وكيف اعتقدتم بأن الإله يموت ويدفن تحت التراب ؟!


 
لم يمت الاله ولا تعذب و لكن الناسوت هو من تعذبو هو من مات و قد ارتضى بكل هذا من أجلنا نحن.



> أخ الكرام ملاحظ ، حتى الكتب اليوناية والعبرية محرفة ، وفيها الكثير من التناقض


 
دليلك؟



> هل الله العزيز الجبار يخطيء وحاشا الله يناقض نفسه وينسى؟؟


 
حاشا لألهنا القدير يهوة فهو المعصوم من كل خطأ



> ولماذا القرآن الكريم الذي نزل على كافة البشر لم يحرف ولم نجد فيه أي تناقض ؟؟


 
متأكد؟

كم سنة هو يوم القيامة؟

{يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاء إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ} (5) سورة السجدة

{تَعْرُجُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ} (4) سورة المعارج

كم كان يوم القيامة؟

الف سنة ام خمسون الف سنة؟​


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

أولا: عند بداية حواري طلبت أن كل منا يحترم الآخر ، دون الإساءة للآخر ، فلماذا البعض منكم دخل وأخذ يشتم ويردد ألفاظ رديئة ، فليس هدفنا هنا حرب ديانات
وأخبرتكم سابقا ان ديننا اللاسلامي دين رقي أمرنا لا نشتم الديانات الاخرى

ولي عودة ان شاء الله لارد عليكم يا اخوة الكرام على اسئلتكم بالتفصيل


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا يوجد اختلاف بين كلام الاخ فادي وكلام رياض 
فادي يقول ان عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام انه ابن الله وله صفات البشرية والالوهية ، وانه لا توجد تثليث
اما اخ رياض يقول ان عيسى عليه السلام هو الله ويؤكد ويفسر لنا ما هو التثليث 

وكتب الانجيل ايضا تناقض بعضها فمن اصدق ؟؟؟




وسوف أبدأ معكم ما حدث لكل من القرآن الكريم والإنجيل :
لقد نزل القرآن الكريم باللغة العربية اللغة الام ، وتم تدوينه حال نزوله ، حيث كانت الآية القرآنية تدون على الرقاع والصحف ، حتى ولو نزلت بعد منتصف الليل ، وقد تم ندوينه كله في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حياته وبعد وفاته ، قد جمعه كاملا ، لا في السطور فحسب بل في الصدور ايضا . وكان نزوله من الله مباشرة الى جبريل عليه السلام .
اما الكتب المقدس فقد تمت ترجمته لعدة لغات ، مما جعل المعنى الاصلي للكلمة يبهت ويبلى على كثرة الترجمة وكتب بعد رفع السيد المسيح عليه السلام  بعدة سنوات ، بصياغة بشرية ، حيث جاءت القصة الواحدة بروايات متعددة ومختلفة مما أركب الكتاب المقدس واوقعه في الكثير من المتناقضات ، فنقرأ عن معلومتين مختلفتين ومتناقضتين فلا ندري ايهما الاصح والاصوب ولكن الله سبحانه تعالى منزل كتب السماوية كلها لا يمكن ان يترك عباده حائرين بين الامرين فأنزل القرآن الكريم ليحسم الأمر ، ويقطع الشك باليقين 
بقوله تعالى :" وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ" سورة النحل آية 64
وقوله تعالى : " إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَقُصُّ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَكْثَرَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ (76) وَإِنَّهُ لَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ (77) سورة النمل

والقرآن الكريم نزل لكافة البشر ولم يتخصص لفئة معينة والدليل على كلامي 
لما دخل العديد في ديننا الاسلامي من جنسيات واصحاب الديانات  مختلفة 
واذا اردتم الدليل سأضعها لكم ، واظنكم يا اخوتي الكرام تعرفون ذلك 


يتبع


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة riyad:
> 
> قال الله "الانسان لا يراني ويعيش"


يؤكد كتاب المقدس مرارا على " امكانية رؤية الله " ، " فيقول ان : " ان يعقوب رأى الله وجها لوجه " ذكر هذا الكلام في تكوين الاصحاح الثاني والثلاثون عدد 30 ، وان الرب يكلم موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه ، في خروج الاصحاح الثالث والثلاثون عدد 11 .
ولم تقتصر رؤية الله سبحانه على سيدنا يعقوب وموسى بل يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بان " موسى وهارون وناداب وابيهو وسبعون من شيوخ اسرائيل رأوا الله ، بل انهم حتى أكلوا وشربوا ايضا " خروج الاصحاح الرابع والعشرون عدد 9-11
وانت تناقض هذا الكلام 
" استحالة رؤية الله"؟!! فيقول الرب لعيسى عليه السلام لا تقدر اان ترى وجهي ، " لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش " خروج الاصحاح الثالث والثلاثون عدد 20  كما تكرمت انت 
وايضا نص آخر يؤكد الانجيل في عهد الجديد استحالة رؤية الله " الله لم يراه احد " يوحنا الاصاح الاول عدد 18 ومرة اخرى "ان الله لم ياره احد " رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى الاصحاح الرابع عدد 12

فمن اصدق ؟؟؟؟
والقرآن الكريم يحسم لك الامر يخاطب سيدنا موسى عليه السلام في قوله تعالى :"وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " صدق الله العظيم الاعراف 143

وقوله تعالى ايضا : " لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ" سورة الانعام 103

ويؤكد في المرة الثالثة بقوله تعالى : " وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ " سورة الشورى 51



> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة riyad:
> 
> وقال "الله نور لا يدني منه"


نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس رسالة بولس الاول الى تيموثاوس الاصحاح السادس عدد 16 ، بأن الله "يعيش في النور "  ، ثم يعيد ليخبرنا في الكتاب المقدس الملوك الاول الاصحاح الثامن عدد 12 بان الله يعيش في ظلام دامس " 

وهكذا نجد ان الايات القرآنية كلها  تأتي في نفس السياق بلا نفي او تناقض
في نفس الوقت نجد كتب الانجيل كلها مناقضة وكتب متعددة ، اما القرآن الكريم كتاب واحد 

يتبع

.


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة riyad:
> 
> Joh 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
> و هذا الكلمة صار جسدا اى اتخذ جسدا حين تجسد
> ...





بالنسبة لنص يوحنا 1 : 1 سنأتي به من نسخة من النسخ اليونانية وما أكثرها لإنجيل يوحنا 1:1 وهي "1881 Westcott-hort new testament" نجد الآتي بيوحنا 1:1

1εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο  λογος  ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος
وهذا هو الرابط الذي يوضح ذلك
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...r=1&version=70




- من المؤكد أن كلمة θεον ليست هي كلمة θεος .. حتى تترجمهما زورا نسخ الكتاب المقدس إلى نفس اللفظ "الله"

والدليل على ذلك تلك الترجمة لسفر أعمال الرسل 7 : 40 
" قائلين لهارون اعمل لنا آلهة "θεος" تتقدم امامنا لان هذا موسى الذي اخرجنا من ارض مصر لا نعلم ماذا اصابه"
آلهة وثنية "أصنام " = θεος = العجل الذهبي

الأصل اليوناني .. هو

τουτον ο θεος ηγειρεν τη τριτη ημερα και εδωκεν αυτον εμφανη γενεσθαι
ΠΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΩΝ 7:40 1881 Westcott-Hort New Testament 
" قائلين لهارون اعمل لنا آلهة "θεος" تتقدم امامنا لان هذا موسى الذي اخرجنا من ارض مصر لا نعلم ماذا اصابه"
وإليك المصدر 
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...:40&version=68

آلهة وثنية "أصنام " = θεος وليست هي الله كما يدعون.

ايضا .. بطن الإنسان إله غير حقيقي وتدعى θεος فيليبي 3:19 الذين نهايتهم الهلاك الذين الههم بطنهم ومجدهم في خزيهم الذين يفتكرون في الارضيات. 
الأصل اليوناني .. هو
ων το τελος απωλεια ων ο θεος η κοιλια και η δοξα εν τη αισχυνη αυτων οι τα επιγεια φρονουντες
وإليك المصدر 
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...:19&version=68

و حينما تكلم يسوع الناصري مع اليهود قائلا لهم إن الكتاب يقول إن اليهود آلهة وذلك في يوحنا 35:10 
"ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب" أي أن كلمة الله هنا هي وحي الله .. وقد استخدم النص اليوناني نفس الكلمة التي استخدمها يوحنا 1:1 .. "ο λογος " ومعناها "كلمة" وليست هي اللوجوس والأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث وليست هي الله كما تقولون .. بل معناها الوحي الذي في المزامير .. وهي نفس اللفظ التي استخدمها يوحنا 1:1 .. ونجد هنا كلمة " آلهة" هي "θεους " والكلمة اليونانية " الله" هي "θεον "
ει εκεινους ειπεν θεους προς ους ο λογος του θεον εγενετο και ου δυναται λυθηναι η γραφη
وترجمتها
يوحنا 35:10 "ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب" 
وهذا هو المصدر
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...=10&version=69

كلمة "θεος" مفرد كلمة θεους

لماذا لا تعبدوا اليهود إذن ايها النصارى فقد أعطيت لهم نفس الكلمة "θεους " آلهة""التي تعبدون يسوع من أجلها؟! 


1- إن الكلمة التي أعطاها يوحنا ليسوع وهي كلمة θεος هي هي الكلمة التي أعطاها ايضا كاتب أعمال الرسل 7 : 40 للعجل θεος = العجل 

2- من السابق:
يسوع = θεος يوحنا 1:1

العجل = θεος أعمال الرسل 7 : 40 

يسوع = θεος = العجل

يسوع = العجل 018: 

يا اخوة الكرام هل هذا هو استدلالكم على الوهية يسوع الناصري؟

هل  صدق عليكم بولس ظنه حين قال في رسالته كورنثوس الأولى 21:1 ؟؟


God was well-pleased through the foolishness of the message preached to save those who believe

1Corinthians 1:21 New American Standard Bible
وترجمتها الصحيحة والدقيقة "لقد سُر الله بغباء رسالة الكرازة لينقذ المؤمنين".


لقد اتيت بالدليل من النسخ اليونانية "وماأكثرها" على أن ترجمة يوحنا 1:1 ليست صحيحة و إن كنتم تصرون على أخذك بالترجمة الغير صادقة والتي تقول "وكان الكلمة الله" ..
فإن ذلك يؤدي بكم إلى القول أن "الجسد هو الله" لأن يوحنا يقول في نفس الإصحاح العدد الرابع عشر "والكلمة صار جسداً " ولأنكم تقولون أن الكلمة هو الله .. إذن "الكلمة هو الله والكلمة صار جسدا" .. إذن .. "الكلمة = الله = جسدا"

فإذا كانت الكلمة هي الله والكلمة صارت جسداً فهذا يعني أن الله صار جسدا .. ويسوع قال " الله روح" والروح ليس له جسد .. وهذا تغيير في طبيعة الله .. والكتاب المقدس يقول في ملاخي 3 : 6 "أنا الله لا أتغير" .. هل يتغير الله من روح إلى جسد؟ "والكلمة [الله] صارت جسدا" .. فكلامك باطل من كتابكم. 

ولأنكم تقولون أن الكلمة هو الله يوحنا 1:1 .. إذن بما أن الكلمة هو الله والكلمة صار جسدا .. إذن .. "الكلمة = الله = الجسد أي الناسوت اللحم " .. وهذه ترجمتكم المؤكدة لذلك!!!

" .......New International Version " John 1:14 "The Word became flesh "
The Word became flesh "والكلمة أصبح جسداً لحما " .. ألستم تطلقون على لحم الخنزير كلمة flesh ؟ 
فهنا بناءا على قولكم واعتقادكم فإن الجسد "الناسوت اللحم " .. هو الله .. "وكان الكلمة الله" "والكلمة صار جسداً " .. أي لحما
ثم إذا كانت الكلمة هي الله والكلمة صارت جسداً كما تقول الترجمة العربية .. فهذا يعني أن كل ما وقع لهذا الجسد الذي هو الكلمة الذي هو الله "بناءا على استنادكم على يوحنا 1:1.. من قبل اليهود والرومان من لكم وبصق واستهزاء وقتل .. هو واقع على الكلمة التي صارت جسدا والكلمة هو الله باعتقادكم .. وبذلك يكون الذي مات على الصليب هو الكلمة التي تقولون أنها الله .. وهذا باطل وينقض عقيدتكم رأسا على عقب .. وذلك لأن الله لا يموت .. "العزيز الوحيد الذي له عدم الموت" وهكذا فإنك تقول أن الله الكلمة التي صارت جسدا قتل ومات .. فهذا ليس الله الذي نعرفه من الكتاب المقدس بأنه لا يموت!.

يتبع<<<


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة FADI:
> كم سنة هو يوم القيامة؟
> 
> {يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاء إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِّمَّا تَعُدُّونَ} (5) سورة السجدة
> ...


*اشكرك اخي الكريم فادي  على سؤالك هذا لاوضحه لكم :
"سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ بِعَذَابٍ وَاقِعٍ . لِلْكَافِرينَ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَافِعٌ . مِنَ اللَّهِ ذِي الْمَعَارِجِ . تَعْرُجُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ . فَاصْبِرْ صَبْرًا جَمِيلًا" هذا يوم القيامة طوله خمسون ألف سنة مما تعدون .. اقرأي "يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ صَفًّا لَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا. ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَنْ شَاءَ اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ مَآَبًا" .. هذا هو يوم القيامة حيث سيقف الخلق ومعهم جبريل والملائكة أمام الله صفا .. في يوم حسابه خمسون ألف سنة

أما بالنسبة لأمور الدنيا ")يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ" .. وهذا يدل على أن الله عالم بالخلق قبل أن يخلقهم .. فكل شيئ عنده في كتاب مبين قبل خلق السماوات والأرض.*

اما اعجازها  :
ومن هاتين الآيتين نستنتج الحقائق العلمية الآتية:
 1- إن كلمة (تعرج) تعنى تصعد صعوداً حلزونياً ، أى أن العروج إلى السماء لا يتم إلا بالصعود حلزونياً. فالآية تقول إن جبريل والملائكة يصعدون بطريقة حلزونية وليس فى خط مستقيم.

 2- يرى العلماء اليوم أن كل جرم فى الفضاء لا يسير فى خط مستقيم ، بل بطريقة حلزونية فى دورة كبيرة. 

 3- فالقمر يلتف حول الأرض ويسير معها.

 4- والأرض تلتف حول الشمس وتسير معها.

 5- والشمس تسير حول المجرة وتسير معها.

 6- والمجرة تلتف حول نفسها وتسير فى طريق بانحراف دورة .. .. .. إلخ.

 7- قبل نزول هذه الآيات لم يكن إنسان على وجه الأرض يفهم اختلاف طول اليوم من مكان لآخر ومن زمن لآخر .. وتأتى الآيات لتقول أنه هناك يوم يساوى كذا ، ويوم يساوى كذا ، وعلماء الفضاء الآن لا يتكلمون إلا بهذا.

فيقولون إن لكل مكان تقويمه الخاص ، ففى الفضاء لا يوجد أيام فلا ليل ولا نهار يتعاقبان ، والسفن الفضائية يتعامل روادها مع المحطات الأرضية نفسها ، وإذا كان اليوم على الأرض يساوى حوالى 24 ساعة ، فهو يختلف من كوكب لآخر ، وهذه حقيقة أخرى أراد الله أن يعلنها بهذه الآيات.

ونجد من الجدول التالى اختلاف طول اليوم من كوكب لآخر من الكواكب المُكتشفة:

اسم الكوكب مدة دورانه حول محوره بالساعة مدة دورانه حول محوره باليوم الأرضى
1- عطارد 1382.9 58.7
2- الزهرة 5725 243
3- الأرض 23.56.4 1
4- المريخ 24.37 1.034
5- الكويكبات ــ؟ ــ؟
6- المُشترى 9.51 0.40
7- زُحَل 10.14 0.43
8- أورانوس 10.48 0.44
9- نبتون 15.48 0.65
10- بلوتو 150.54 6.39
11- القمر 643.18 27.3

أى إذا كانت مدة اليوم فى الأرض الآن حوالى 24 ساعة ، فهى فى كوكب الزهرة 5725 ساعة ، أى أن الليل حوالى 2862.5 والنهار مثله ، وفى كوكب المشترى مدة اليوم حوالى 10 ساعات فقط ، أى أن الليل 5 ساعات فقط والنهار مثله.
أى إن طول اليوم يختلف من مكان لآخر.

 7- تُعلن الآيات الكريمات عُمر الكون بصورة رائعة:
فقد أعلن العالم (جون كلود بتلر) فى كوليج دى فرانس: أنه أصبح من المؤكد أن عُمر الكون قريباً جداً من رقم 18.25 مليار سنة.
وإذا ما ضربنا السرعة x الزمن ستنتج المسافة
أى 5000 x 1000 x 365.25 = 000 005 262 18 
أى حوالى 18.25 مليار سنة.

 8- أما من ناحية علم النفس: فالآية توضح أن أيام العذاب على الشخص المُعذَّب تطول وتكاد لا تنتهى، وعلى النقيض فإن أيام الفرح تمر على صاحبها كأنها ثوينات مرت دون أن نلحظها. وهذا الطول لن يكون إلا فى حق الكافر، أما فى حق المؤمن فلا ، والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى: (أصحاب الجنة يومئذٍ خير مُستَقراً وأحسنُ مقيلا) الفرقان الآية 24

وقد روى عن أبى سعيد الخدرى أنه قال لرسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ماطول هذا اليوم؟ فقال: (والذى نفسى بيده إنه ليُخفَّف عن المؤمن حتى يكون عليه أخف من صلاة مكتوبة يصليها فى الدنيا). وهى إشارة أخرى لاختلاف طول اليوم من مكان لآخر ، ومن حال نفسى لآخر.


----------



## الحياة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*وللتوضيح اخوتي متى تقوم الساعة لا احد يعلم متى ؟؟ فان علمها عند الله تعالى  فقط 
قال تعالى : " يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلا بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ " سورة الاعراف 187

وقوله تعالى : " يَسْأَلُكَ النَّاسُ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيبًا " سورة الاحزاب 63*


----------



## Fadie (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> بالنسبة لنص يوحنا 1 : 1 سنأتي به من نسخة من النسخ اليونانية وما أكثرها لإنجيل يوحنا 1:1 وهي "1881 Westcott-hort new testament" نجد الآتي بيوحنا 1:1
> 
> 1εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος
> وهذا هو الرابط الذي يوضح ذلك
> ...


 
هذا أكثر ما احب ان يتكلم فيه المحمديين فى اصول اللغة كى يتم سحقهم تماما

يوحنا 1:1

᾿Εν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος.

Θεὸς و Θεόν

ان هذا قمة الجهل ان يقول المرأ ان كلمة الله هنا ليست كلمة الله هنا لمجرد انه رأى حرف السيجما بدلا من نيو و سنبين مدى هذا التخلف الان.

لا يوجد فرق بين Θεόν و Θεὸς إلا في موقعها من الجملة كفاعل أو مفعول فكلمة Θεὸς فاعل و Θεόν مفعول به.

أما شرح يوحنا 1 :1 لغويا ولاهوتيا كما درسه العلماء فهو كما يلي:
᾿Εν ἀρχῇἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος.

: وحرفيا 

In the beginning the Word was existing.
And the Word was in fellowship with God the Father.

And the Word was as to His essence absolute deity.

" في البدء كان الكلمة موجوداً. وكان الكلمة مع الله الآب. وكان للكلمة نفس جوهر لاهوته المطلق ".

ولزيادة الأيضاح:

في كلمة الله- theos الأولى في هذه الآية معرفة بأداة التعريفوالتي تجعل الاسم يشير إلى الشخص، شخصيته، وهذا غير موجود أمام theos الثانية الخاصة بالكلمة، لأن المقصود بها شيء جوهري، يقول العلماء H.E. Dana and Julius Mantey, in their A Manual Grammar of the Greek New Testament, write, "... : " عندما وضعت أداة التعريف أمام كلمة ثيؤس theos الأولى قصد شخص الآب، وعندما لم تضع أداة التعريف أمام كلمة ثيؤس theos الخاصة بالكلمة قصد الجوهر الإلهي ذاته ". أي أن الإنجيل يقصد أن الكلمة هو من نفس جوهر الله الآب ذاته، فهو الله، الكلمة. وهنا فرق بين أنه قصد في الأولى الشخصية، شخص الآب، وفي الثانية قصد الجوهر الإلهي، فالكلمة، الابن، في الذات الإلهية ليس هو الآب، بل هو في حضن الآب " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب " (يو1 :18)، وواحد مع الآب " أنا والآب واحد " (يو30 :10)، ومن ذات الآب " أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو14 :10)، وفي ذات الآب ومن جوهر الآب، من نفس جوهر الآب، إذا فعندما يقول " theos en ho logos - Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος وكان الكلمة الله " يركز على جوهره الإلهي وأنه من نفس جوهر الله الآب.

معنى كلمة ثيوس Θεὸς

Of uncertain affinity; a deity, the supreme Divinity; figuratively a magistrate; by Hebraism very: - X exceeding, God, god [-ly, -ward].

Thayer Definition

1) a god or goddess, a general name of deities or divinities
2) the Godhead, trinity
2a) God the Father, the first person in the trinity
2b) Christ, the second person of the trinity
2c) Holy Spirit, the third person in the trinity
3) spoken of the only and true God
3a) refers to the things of God
3b) his counsels, interests, things due to him
4) whatever can in any respect be likened unto God, or resemble him in any way
4a) God’s representative or viceregent
4a1) of magistrates and judges

اى ان الكلمة نفسها تعنى أله و تعنى الله

فأن كان العجل أطلق عليه ثيوس فهذا لأنه و ان كان اليهود أطلق عليهم الجمع من ثيوس فهذا لأنهم أطلق عليهم جمع أله

معنى و الكلمة صار جسدا

الله الذى لا مثيل له

 الله روح " (يو24:4) ، " وأما الرب فهو الروح " (2كو17:3) ، وهو نور " الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة " (1يو5:1) ، " الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " (1تي 16:6) ، " أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران " (يع17:1) ، ولا يمكن أن يُري " ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يرى الإله الحكيم وحده " (1تي17:1) ، أو يُحس أو يُدرك " القدير لا ندركه " (أي23:37) ، " هوذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه وعدد سنيه لا يفحص " (أي26:36) ، " عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي ارتفعت لا أستطيعها " (مز6:139) ، " إلى عمق الله تتصل أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي " (أي7:11) ، " عظيم هو الرب وحميد جدا وليس لعظمته استقصاء " (مز3:145) ، " ليس عن فهمه فحص " (اش28:40) ، "  يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه ما ابعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء ، لان من عرف فكر الرب أو من صار له مشيرا ، أو من سبق فأعطاه فيكافأ ، لان منه وبه وله كل الأشياء " (رو33:11-36) . ولا أحد يعرف ماهية طبيعته سوي ذاته فقط ويعلنها بكلمته ، الابن ، صورة الله غير المنظور ، والذي يقول ؛ " ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الأب . ولا أحد يعرف الأب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن يعلن له " (مت27:11) .
والكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا ، أيضا ، أن الله لا يتغير ولا يتحول ولا يتبدل ولا يصير عن كونه إلى شئ آخر ، فالله هو الله ولا يتغير : 
" أنا الرب لا أتغير " (ملا6:3) .
" الله ليس عنده تغيير " (يع17:1) .
" إلى الدهر سنوك (يا رب) . من قدم أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك . هي تبيد وأنت تبقي وكلها كثوب تبلي . كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير وأنت هو وسنوك لن تنتهي " (مز24:102-27) . 
كما أن الله لا مثيل له لنشبهه بالمخلوقات أو نمثله بها :
" فبمن تشبهون الله وأي شبه تعادلون به " (اش18:440) . 
" بمن تشبهونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه " (اش5:46) .
" ليس مثل الله " (تث26:33) .
" أي اله عظيم مثل الله " (مز13:77) .
" ليس مثلي في كل الأرض " (حز14:14) . 
" لا مثل لك يارب عظيم أنت " (ار6:10) .

معنى الفعل "صار"

وردت كلمة " صار " بمعاني مختلفة سواء في العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد . فقد جاءت في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية : 
" وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا " (تك22:3) .
" أحمدك (يارب) لأنك استجبت لي صرت لي خلاصا " (مز21:118) .
" صارت لي دموعي خبزا نهارا وليلا " (مز33:42) .
" لأنه قال فكان . هو أمر فصار " (مز9:33) .   
وفي هذه الآيات الأربع نجد أن معني كلمة " صار " لا يعني بالضرورة التحول أو التغيير ففي الآية الأولى لا يمكن أن يكون آدم قد " صار " مثل الله بمعني تحول إلى الألوهية وصار ألها ؟‍! وفي الثانية لا يعني التحول وإنما يعني أنه أصبح (صار) مخلصا للمرنم عندما التجأ إليه ، وفي الثالثة لا يعني المرنم أن دموعه " صارت " خبزا بمعني أنها تحولت إلى خبز يؤكل وإنما يعني أنه كان يبكي ليلا ونهارا ، وفي الرابعة تعني " صار" حدوث الشيء وكينونته بعد أمر الله . 
وقد وردت كلمة صار (εγένετο -egeneto ) في العهد الجديد من الفعل (γίνομαι - ginomai) والذي ترجم بمعنى " يصير أو يكون " وأيضا " يحدث ، يجري ، يحصل ، يتفق يعرض ، يكون ، يتكون ،يجعل ، يصنع ، مولود 000الخ " ، ونكتفي هنا بذكر بعض الأمثلة التي تخص شخص السيد المسيح فقط : 
" الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار (εγένήθη - egenethy) رأس الزاوية " (مت42:21) .
" ما هذه الحكمة إلى أعطيت له حتى تجري ( γινόμεναι - genomenai) علي يديه قوات مثل هذه " (مر2:6) .
" وفرح كل الجمع بجميع الأعمال المجيدة الكائنة (γενομένοις - genomenois) منه " (لو17:13) .
" كل شئ به كان (εγένετο - egeneto ) وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " (يو3:1) .
" كان في العالم وكون العالم به (εγένετο - egeneto ) " (يو10:1) .
" قبل أن يكون ( γενέσθαι  - genesthai ) إبراهيم أنا أكون " (يو58:8) .
" ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً (γενόμενον -  genomenon) من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل4:4) .
" لكنه أخلي نفسه اخذاً صورة عبد صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) في شبه الناس " (في7:2) .
" صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما روث اسما افضل منهم " (عب4:1) .
" دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) علي رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد " (عب20:6) .
وفي هذه الآيات العشر لا تعني أية منها التحول أو التغيير وقد ترجمت بمعاني عديدة : " صار " " تجري " ، " كان " ، " كون " ، " يكون " ، مولود " ، وفي جميع الآيات التي ترجمت فيها بمعني " صار " لا تعني التحول أو التغيير مطلقا وإنما تعني الأولى الحصول علي الرتبة الأولى (المقدمة) ، رأس ، أي الحجر الأساسي في البناء والسابعة تعني " الولادة من امرأة " ليس بالتحول أو التغيير وإنما باتخاذ جسدا من امرأة والدخول تحت حكم الناموس كإنسان . والثامنة تعني أنه اخذ صورة عبد بظهوره في شبه الناس بالجسد الذي اتخذه وليس بالتحول إلى شبه الناس فالرسول بولس يقول بالروح عن الرب يسوع المسيح ؛ " الله الذي أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية " (رو3:8) . لاحظ (εν -in ) في شبه جسد وليس متحولا إلى جسد وإنما " في " وكذلك القديس يوحنا يقول ؛ " كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله " (يو2:4) . هنا أيضا يقول أنه جاء " في الجسد وليس بالتحول أو التغيير إلى الجسد . " والقديس بولس يقول بالروح أيضا " عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد " (εν -in ) ظهور في الجسد وليس تحّول أو تبّدل أو تغيّر إلى جسد ، لم يقل أنه ظهر جسدا وإنما ظهر " في - εν - in " الجسد .
وهذا أيضا ما يعنيه الكتاب بالروح القدس بقوله ؛ " والكلمة صار جسدا " أنه لا يعني التحول أو التغير ولكن يعني الاتخاذ كقول الكتاب بالروح ؛ " فأنه لم يتخذ الملائكة قط بل إنما اتخذ نسل إبراهيم " (عب16:2) . أو كما جاء في  كتاب   Reference  chain Thompson " أنه لم يتخذ له (on him) طبيعه الملائكة وإنما اخذ له (on him) نسل إبراهيم " (عب16:2) .
أنه اتخذ جسدا  أعده بنفسه من وفي أحشاء العذراء مريم كما قال لها الملاك ؛ " القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " (لو35:1) ، وهو ثمرة بطنها كما قالت لها اليصابات بالروح القدس " مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك " (لو42:1) . وداخل أحشائها كما يقول الكتاب بالروح ؛ " هيأت لي جسدا " لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربان لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا 000 لا فعل مشيئتك يا الله " (عب5:10) .
أعد لنفسه جسدا وهيأه داخل رحم العذراء مريم وحل فيه بملء لاهوته منذ اللحظة الأولى لبداية تكونه من أحشاء العذراء وداخل بطنها ، ولم يوجد هذا الجسد ، الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة ، بدون اللاهوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، بل وجد متحداً باللاهوت
" لأنه فيه (جسده) سر أن يحل كل الملء" (كو19:1) . 
" قد صالحكم الآن في جسم بشريته بالموت  " (كو21:1،22) . 
" فأن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا " (كو9:2) .
لقد اتخذ جسدا ، هيأه وأعده لنفسه وحل فيه واتحد به منذ اللحظة الأولى لبدايته في بطن العذراء وصار جسده ، جسد الكلمة ، جسد الله ، الإله المتجسد ، عمانوئيل الله معنا

توضيح اباء الكنيسة للتعبير"صار جسدا"

قال القديس أعناطيوس الإنطاكي تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول :

" المسيح يسوع الذي من نسل داود (بالجسد) (رو3:1) والمولود من مريم : الذي ولد حقا وأكل حقا " (ترالس:9) . 
ثم يقول أنه " يوجد طبيب واحد ، هو في الوقت نفسه روح وجسد (إي إله  وإنسان) ، مولود وغير مولود . الله صار جسدا ، حياة حقيقية في الموت (أي التجسد) من مريم ومن الله ، كان قابلاً للألم وهو الآن غير قابل للألم . يسوع المسيح ربنا " (أفسس2:7) .
وأيضا " إيمان واحد بيسوع المسيح الذي من نسل داود بحسب الجسد ؛ ابن الإنسان وابن الله " (أفسس 2:20) .
ثم قال بأكثر وضوح : " نؤمن هكذا أنه اخذ إنسانا كاملا من مريم العذراء والده الإله ومن الروح القدس " ودعاه جسده " الجسد الذي بناه الله من جسم ودم العذراء " .
" المسيح الذي هو حقيقة من نسل داود بالجسد (رو3:1) وابن بمشيئة وقوة الله ، وولد حقا من مريم العذراء وأعتمد من يوحنا المعمدان لتتم به كل عدالة "(ازمير 1:1).

وقال القديس بوليكاريوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول :

" كل من لا يعترف بأن يسوع المسيح قد جاء في الجسد هو ضد المسيح "
وهو هنا يستخدم نفس تعبير القديس (1يو2:4) يوحنا لأنه تلميذه .(رسالته إلى فيلبي 1:7)

وقال ارستيدس الاثيني (حوالي 140م) :

" يرجع إيمان المسيحيين إلى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء بالروح القدس لخلاص البشرية وهو ابن الله العلي وقد وولد من عذراء قديسة بدون زرع بشر وأتخذ جسدا بغير فساد "Apology 15

وقال ميليتو أسقف ساردس (حوالي 171م) :

" تبرهن أعمال المسيح بعد معموديته أن روحه وجسده ، طبيعته الإنسانية ، كان مثل طبيعتنا وتوضح أعماله بعد معموديته ، خاصة معجزاته ، للعالم بكل تأكيد اللاهوت المحتجب في جسده ، ولكونه الله ولكونه أيضا إنساناً تاماً (كامل في ناسوته) فقد قدم إيضاحاً إيجابياً لطبيعته (حرفيا طبيعتيه ؛ اللاهوت والناسوت) : أوضح لاهوته عن طريق معجزاته التي صنعها في السنوات الثلاث التالية لمعموديته ، التي أتممها لكونه في الجسد ، فقد حجب لاهوته بالرغم من أنه الإله الحقيقي الموجود قبل كل الدهور Fragment In Anastasius of Sinai ch. 13.​ 
وقال ايريناؤس أسقف ليون وخليفة تلاميذ الرسل :

" لكي يجدد الإنسان في نفسه ، صار غير المرئي مرئياً وغير المدرك صار مدركاً والغير المتألم صار خاضعاً للألم . الكلمة صار إنساناً ليجدد كل شيء في ذاته "Ag. Her. B,3:16,6

" وعندما جاء المسيح إلى عالمنا لخلاصنا أخذ جسدا حقيقيا كأجسادنا لأن الرسول يقول الكلمة صار جسدا "Ag. Her. b1.436

وقال اطيفوس تلميذ الرسل وبطريرك القسطنطينية علي الميلاد : 

" كلمة الله أتضع وهو غير المتضع في جوهره ، أتضع بإرادته ولبس صورة العبد ، الذي بلا جسد لبس جسدا من أجلك أيها الإنسان . الكلمة الذي تجسد ، غير الملموس بجوهر لاهوته لُمس من أجلك أيها الإنسان الذي ليس له ابتداء بلاهوته لبس جسدا . الغير متغير تجسد بالجسد المتغير " (اعتراف الآباء)

وقال ترتليان:

" نزل بهاء مجد الله (عب1:3) ، كما سبق أن تنبأ الأنبياء في القديم ، إلى عذراء وكون جسدا في رحمها ، وولد متحداً كإله وإنسان ، تشكل الجسد بالروح القدس ، تغذى ونما إلى الرجولة ، تحدث وعلم وعمل ، هذا هو المسيح "Apology 13​ 
" دعي الكلمة ابنه (ابن الله) وظهر في أوقات مختلفة للبطاركة باسم الله ، وكان الأنبياء يسمعونه دائما ، وأخيرا نزل من الروح القدس وبقوة الله الآب إلى مريم العذراء وصار جسدا في أحشائها ، وولد منها "Ag. The Her. 13,1

قال اكليمندس الإسكندري:

" بعملية التجسد اصبح الابن منظورا ومدركا في حيز الأشياء التي نراها وندركها بحواسنا"Storm v. 39;2

قال يوستينوس الشهيد :

" الكلمة (logos  ـ λόγος ) ، هو نفسه أتخذ شكلا وصار إنسانا ودعي يسوع المسيح "First Apology 5

" أنه كان موجودا سابقا كابن خالق كل شيء ، لكونه الله ، وأنه وُلد كإنسان بواسطة العذراء كان موجودا سابقا وخضع لمشيئة الآب ليولد كإنسان مثلنا "Dialogue With Trypho 48

" لقد صار المسيح إنسانا بواسطة العذراء ليزهق العصيان الذي أنبثق عن الحية بالطريقة نفسها "اباء الكنيسة فى القرون الثلاثة الاولى د/اسد رستم 83

قال اوريجانوس :

" يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي جاء (إلى العالم) جرد نفسه (من مجده) وصار إنسانا وتجسد برغم من أنه الله وبينما صار إنسانا بقي كما هو إله ، لقد اتخذ جسدا مثل أجسادنا ولد من العذراء ومن الروح القدس "De Principiis

وقال العلامة هيبوليتوس في تفسير أمثال 9: 1 " الحكمة بنت بيتها " :

" أنه يقصد أن المسيح حكمه الله الأب وقوته (1كو24:1) بني بيته أي طبيعته الجسدية التي اتخذها من العذراء كما قال (يوحنا) من قبل " والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا " ثم قال في تفسير " مزجت خمرها " " أن المخلص وحد لاهوته ، مثل الخمر النقي ، مع الجسد في العذراء وولد منها إله وإنسان في أن واحد "Ant. N. F. vol. 3, p174​ 
وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي  :

" لكنه اخذ جسدا من جنسنا ، وليس ذلك فحسب ، بل من عذراء طاهرة بلا لوم لأنه وهو القادر علي كل شئ وبارئ كل شئ أعد الجسد في العذراء كهيكل له ، وجعله جسده بالذات ، واتخذه أداة له وفيه أعلن ذاته ، وفيه حل "تجسد الكلمة 3:8 

 " صار" تخص الجسد ، وفعلا " صار" الجسد خاصا بالكلمة وليس خاصا بإنسان ، فالله تأنس ، ولذلك قيل أنه " صار جسدا " حتى لا يخطئ أحد في فهم حقيقة التجسد ، ويغفل اسم الجسد " هذا الاتحاد الطبيعي بين الكلمة والجسد الذي صار جسدا خاصا به وفيه حل "تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح 28​

وقال أيضاً : " التعبير : " صار جسدا " ، يبدو كأنه متوازي مع ما قيل عنه " جُعل خطية ، ولعنة " (2كو21:15) ، ليس لأن الرب تحول إلى ذلك ـ لأنه كيف هذا؟ بل لأنه قبل هذا عندما اخذ إثمنا وتحمل ضعفنا الرسالة إلى أبيكتيتوس : 2

وقال القديس كيرلس الإسكندري متسائلا " كيف تفسر " الكلمة صار جسدا ؟ " :

ثم أجاب قائلا : " يبشرنا بولس الحكيم جدا ووكيل أسراره وكاهن الإنجيل " فليكن فيكم الفكر الذي كان في المسيح يسوع أيضا الذي إذ كان في صورة الله صار في شبه الناس ، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان تواضع وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب " (في5:2ـ7) .
" فالكلمة الابن الوحيد الإله الذي ولد من الله الأب الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عب3:1) هو الذي صار جسدا ، دون أن يتحول إلى جسد ، أي بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو أي شئ آخر من هذا القبيل بل " أخلي ذاته " وجاء إلى فقرنا ، ومن اجل الفرح الموضوع أمامه ، استهان بالعار (عب2:12) دون أن يحتقر فقر الطبيعة الإنسانية لأنه أراد كإله أن يخلص الإنسان الخاضع للموت والخطية وأن يعيده إلى ما كان عليه في البدء ، فجعل جسد البشر جسده ونفس إنسانية عاقلة فولد كإنسان بطريقة إعجازية من امرأة ، لأنه لم يكن ممكنا بأمره أن نري الله علي الأرض في شكله غير المنظور لأن الله لا يري فهو غير مرئي ، وطبيعته غير محسوسة ، لكن حسن في عينيه أن يتجسد وأن يظهر في ذاته كيف يمكن أن تتمجد طبيعتنا بكل أمجاد اللاهوت ، لأنه هو نفسه إله ، وإنسان " في شبه الناس " ولأنه أصلا إله قيل عنه أنه " صار في شبه الناس " . فالله الذي ظهر في شكلنا وصار في صورة العبد ، هو الرب وهذا ما نعنيه بأنه صار جسدا ولذلك نؤكد أن العذراء القديسة هي والدة الله" المسيح واحد ، مركز دراسة الآباء 20،21.

ونختم هذه الأقوال بقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي إلى أبيكتيتوس: 

" من أين خرجت هذه الأمور . وأي عالم سفلي تقيأ القول بأن الجسد الذي من مريم هو من نفس جوهر لاهوت الكلمة ؟ أو بأن الكلمة تحول إلي لحم وعظام وشعر وكل الجسد وتغير عن طبيعته الخاصة ؟ أو من كفر إلى مثل هذه الدرجة حتى يقول وهو في نفس الوقت يعتقد أيضا بأن اللاهوت ذاته الذي من نفس جوهر الأب ، قد صار ناقصا خارجا من كامل ، والذي سمر علي الخشبة لم يكن هو الجسد بل هو جوهر الحكمة الخالق ذاته ؟ أو من سمع بأن الكلمة حول نفسه جسدا قابلا للتألم ، ليس من مريم بل من جوهره الذاتي فهل يمكن أن يدعي مسيحيا من يقول هذا ؟ الرسالة إلى أبكتيتوس :2
​*بهذا نكون بنعمة الله دخضنا شبهات الزميل*​


----------



## Fadie (28 ديسمبر 2006)

من كل ما كتبت ايها الزميل لا اعرف ما الصلة بينه و بين مدة يوم القيامة

هل يوم القيمة الف سنة ام خمسون الف سنة؟؟؟

قلت اشياء حلزونية و قلت علم نفس و لا اعرف ما صلة هذا بمدة يوم القيامة بل بالاحرى انك لم توضح اساسا ما الربط بين ما قلته و بين مدة يوم القيامة!!!!!!!!

الف سنة ام خمسون الف سنة؟؟؟​


----------



## الحياة (29 ديسمبر 2006)

رد ساعق ههههههه




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا يوجد اختلاف بين كلام الاخ فادي وكلام رياض
> فادي يقول ان عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام انه ابن الله وله صفات البشرية والالوهية ، وانه لا توجد تثليث
> ...



لماذا لم تجبني هنا من أصدق؟؟؟ ، أنت وزميلك تنقضان بعضكما ، من الإله ومن إبن الإله ؟؟؟

والله أعرف شخصا عندما كان مسيحيا عندما عرضنا عليه دين الإسلام ، فقال لنا عن ديانة المسيحية ، أنا بالحقيقة ما كنت  أعرف ماذا يكون اليسوع هل هو الإله؟؟ ، أم ابن الإله ؟؟ام إله  ثالث ثلاثة ؟؟
والحمد لله اعتنق الإسلام ، وقال اعترافا منه : المسلمون لهم كتاب واحد شامل يخاطب كافة البشر ولا يوجد به تحريف ولا تبديل أو تناقض ، أما كتب الإنجيل عديدة ومتناقضة تتوه القاريء عند قراءتها ، 
ولم أشعر بالسعادة الحقيقية إلا بعد أن دخلت الإسلام ، والحمد لله على هذه النعمة الكبيرة "
وإن أردت أخ الكرام أن أضع لك الكثير من المسيح وديانات أخرى كيف اعتنقت الإسلام فسأضعها لك .

هذا أولا 

ثانيا :



> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الاصلية بواسطة riyad:
> 
> قال الله "الانسان لا يراني ويعيش"
> ...



لماذا لم تجيباني على هذا التناقض التي في كتبكم المقدسة 

ثم بالله عليك لنفرض أنك بعد لم تعتنق الديانة المسيحية ، وأخبروك أن  هناك إله في رحم إمرأة ، وأنجب بعد 9 أشهر ، فهل هذا يدخل العقل !!!
أو أخبروك أن إله قد تمثل على شكل بشر ونزل على الأرض وأكل وشرب مع الناس ثم صلب ، هل هذا يدخل العقل !!!
أم لو أخبروك أن هناك إله ليس كمثله شي " يدرك الأبصار ولا تدركه الأبصار ، وهو واحد أحد لم يلد ولم يولد، وهو رب البشر .
فأيهما تدخل العقل أكثر !!!

ثم أاتني من كتبكم الإنجيل جملة واحدة في 66 كتابا التي يتكلم منها العهد القديم والعهد الجديد تجد فيها عيسى عليه السلام يقول " أنا إله " أو يقول " أعبدوني"
يتبع ...


----------



## الحياة (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> هذا أكثر ما احب ان يتكلم فيه المحمديين فى اصول اللغة كى يتم سحقهم تماما
> 
> يوحنا 1:1
> 
> ...



لم تقنعني بهذا الكلام ففيه هروب وضعف ولم تجبني على أي شيء .

واليك هذا الكلام بشهادة موقع نصراني

أولا : لا توجد نسخ أصلية .بشهادة موقع نصراني






 ثانيا : تم بالفعل سقوط حروف وكلمات وسطور بل وأزيد من ذلك بالإضافة .............وبشهادة موقع نصراني.






 ان اردت لتأكيد ساضع لك الرابط الموقع النصراني

واكيد ستضع لي مبررات لهم ، وقبل ان ترد علي ساضع الرد


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*لغاية الان الزميل الحياة عجز عجز كامل كما كل امة محمد تقدر تثبت تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس 

الان يا يقدم الزميل الحياة اعتذار امام الكل نيابة عن امة محمد ابن المشركة امنه على طعنة وكذبة في تحريف الكتاب المقدس

يا اما يقدم لنا الدليل والبرهان على تحريفة .

ونحن في الانتظار .

ننتظر الزميل الحياة لنناقش باقي النقاط .*​


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*الزميل الحياة نتكلم في تحريف الكتاب المقدس وعندما تحديناه بالدليل اظهر عجزة وتهربة واتهمني بالهروب .

يا اما يقدم اعتذار على اكذوبة تحريف الكتاب لمقدس لعدم اتيانه بالدليل يااما ياتينا بالدليل .

هيا يا زميل الحياة ارينا شجاعتك لنرد على باقي نقاطك والا فلن نلحق الرد على اكثر من موضوع في نفس الوقت ..

ننتظر اعتذار الحياة على اتهامة بالتحريف لنذهب الى موضوع الوهية المسيح .*


----------



## الحوت (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا يوجد اختلاف بين كلام الاخ فادي وكلام رياض
> فادي يقول ان عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام انه ابن الله وله صفات البشرية والالوهية ، وانه لا توجد تثليث
> ...


*مين الي جاب سيرة عيسى ولماذا تكذبون على سلاننا ؟

نحن لا نؤمن بعيسى القراني هذا !!!

اين التناقض في القول ان يسوع المسيح ابن الله وقوللي ان يسوع المسيح هو الله ؟

المسيح ابن الله هذا صحيح فالكتاب يقول "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الاب هو خبر"
والمسيح نفسه في الانجيل قال انه ابن الله

فما معنى ابن الله ؟

الثالوث القدوس : الاب والابن والروح القدس

لا الاب ينفصل عن الابن والا الابن ينفصل عن الاب والا الروح القدس ينفصل عن الاب ولا عن الابن لان الاب والابن والروح القدس هو الله الواحد الاحد

وعندما قالوا للمسيح ارنا الاب وكفانا قال لي مدة معكم ولم تعرفوني من راني فقد الاب انا والاب واحد .

الاب والابن والروح القدس هو الله الواحد الاحد .

بس المشكلة في هم المحمدين التخين ولو كانوا يفتحون الكتاب المقدس ويفتحون بجانبة التفسير لما سالوه اساله غبيه بهذا الشكل ولوفروا عليهم الاحراج ..

لنرد على قولهم الذي صدعونا به اين قال المسيح انه اله واين قال للناس اعبدوني .. هذا الكلام الذي ينسخونة من المواقع الاسلامية بلا فهم كالحمار يحمل اسفارا

لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ .. إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)

لذلك لما قال للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك"، قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف؟! من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده" (مر2: 6، 7). لذلك قال لهم السيد المسيح "لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم. أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال قم أحمل سريرك وامش؟! ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، قال للمفلوج: لك أقول قم، واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام للوقت وحمل السرير، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بُهت الجميع ومجدوا الله ... " (مر2: 8 ـ 12).

كذلك لما قال لليهود "أنا والآب واحد" تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه (يو10: 30، 31) متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له "فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يو10: 33)

إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم أنه إله، أو أن يقول لهم اعبدوني ولكن الذي حدث هو الآتي:

لم يقل أنه إله، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله. ولم يقل اعبدوني، لكنه قبِل منهم العبادة.

والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداً. ونحن في هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح، ولا ما ورد في رسائل الآباء الرسل، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، حسب طلب صاحب السؤال. فنورد الأمثلة الآتية:

أولاً، نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود في كل مكان، وهي صفة من صفات الله وحده:

فقال "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت18: 20). والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه في كل أنحاء قارات الأرض.
 إذن فهو يعلن عن وجوده في كل مكان.
كذلك قال "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 28: 20). 
وهي عبارة تعطي نفس المعنى السابق.

وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض، قال للص التائب "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو23: 43).
إذن هو موجود في الفردوس، كما هو في كل الأرض.

وقال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). أي أنه في السماء، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ..

وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار قال إنه يسكن فيهم  هو والآب (يو14: 23). أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبه ويقرع حتى يفتح له (رؤ3: 20)

ونسب نفسه إلى السماء، منها خرج، وله فيها سلطان:

فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). وفي سلطانه على السماء قلا لبطرس: 
"وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" (مت16: 19). 
وقال لكل تلاميذه "كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء" (مت18: 18) .. وقال "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض" (مت28: 18)

ونسب إلى نفسه مجد الله نفسه: 

فقال "إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله، والدينونة التي هي عمل الله، والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله. وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتي "بمجده وفي مجد الآب" (لو9: 26). وقال أيضاً "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ3: 21). هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله في عرشه؟!

كذلك تَقَبَّل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود:

قال عن يوم الدينونة "كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة" (مت7: 22). وقَبِلَ من توما أن يقول له "ربي وإلهي، ولم يوبخه على ذلك. بل قال له: "لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو20: 27 ـ 29). 

كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمى (يو9: 38)، ومن القائد يايرس (مر5: 22) ومن تلاميذه (مت 28: 17) .. ومن كثيرين غيرهم.

وقَبِلَ أن يُدعى رباً. وقال إنه رب السبت (مت12: 8). والأمثلة كثيرة.

*


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا زال الزميل الحياة يتهرب ولم يرد على السؤال 

تقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس وتحديتم باثبات وجود تحريف من التاريخ كله فاين الدليل على التحريف ؟

ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا

مش عاوزين نرد على مليمون موضوع في بعض لننهي نقطة نقطة .

ولكن الظاهر الزميل الحياة يريد ان يفتح مليون موضوع في موضوع لكي يشتت ويتهرب .

نكرر

نريد ادله وبراهين من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدتي على تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

فهل تقدر على الرد ام انك عاجز ؟!*


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

الحياة قال:


> *
> اراك انت من تتهرب  ولم تجيبنا على اي شي ء وتهربت من موضوعنا بموضوع آخر عن سم الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم
> *



*بلاش شغل استهبال موضوع سم رسولك الذي اثبته بالدليل والبرهان واثبت كذب نبوتة كان على الزميل الطبي وليس عليك .. بلاش استبهال ماشي :t32: 

نكرر لان التكرار بعلم الحمار 

تكلم الزميل الحياة على تحريف الكتاب المقدس ونحن نريد الادله والبراهين من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او المدني على تحريف الكتاب المقدس فاين الدليل ؟!

لماذا يريد الزميل الحياة الهروب لفتح مليون موضوع في بعض للتشتيت ؟!

في انتظار الدليل عى تحريف الكتاب المقدس من التاريخ ان بقى للعمر بقيه :smil13: *


----------



## الحياة (31 ديسمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> هذا أكثر ما احب ان يتكلم فيه المحمديين فى اصول اللغة كى يتم سحقهم تماما
> 
> يوحنا 1:1
> 
> ...


لاوضح الجميع عندما قلت لفادي انه قد تهرب وكانت اجوبته غير مقنعة ابدا
سوف افسر  لكم لماذا ، بالرغم اني قد أجبته انا ولم يرد علي وتهرب
ولكن زيادة الخير خيرين 
العته الذي قاله في معنى صار .. فهذا من باب العته الصريح إذ ما يحدد معنى الكلمة هو سياق الكلام .. فانظروا إلى استشهاداته .. يستشهد بنصوص رمزية ك " صارت لي دموعي خبزا " و " صرت لي خلاصا " ويقارنها بالكلمة صار جسدا .. أفهذا يعقل يا ذوي العقول والألباب؟! .. فما يحدد معنى اللفظ سياق كلامه .. وسياق الكلام غالب .. ولعلنا نضع بعض الأمثلة التي لم يضعها اخ فادي في كلامه ..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فلنبدأ


> Fadie
> أما شرح يوحنا 1 :1 لغويا ولاهوتيا كما درسه العلماء



*وهنا نسأل أي حرفية ترجم بها هذا الكلام؟! .. والله إنه لتدليس .. فما علاقة النص اليوناني بـ ( كان للكلمة نفس جوهر لاهوته المطلق ) من أين أتى المدعي بهذا الكلام؟!

ألم يستطع مترجمو الفاندايك ترجمتها هكذا .. فالفاندايك ترجمة حرفية .. فلماذا لم تترجمها بهذا الشكل؟! .. لماذا لم يكتبها يوحنا ابتداءً بهذا الشكل ثم نقع في كل هذا الجدل لترجمتها؟!

فالخلاف كل الخلاف يقع في احتمالية ترجمة ثيوس الثانية في الجملة .. أإله أم الله .. فقط .. هنا هي المشكلة .. وأستطيع أن أنهي النقاش في هذه النقطة بوقوع الإحتمال في خطأ الترجمة إذ تحتمل المعنيين .. وهنا نقول أن ما وقع فيه الإحتمال بطل به الاستدلال .. هذا إن قَبِلَتْ!!*



> ولزيادة





> الأيضاح:
> 
> في كلمة الله- theos الأولى في هذه الآية معرفة بأداة التعريفوالتيتجعل الاسم يشير إلى الشخص، شخصيته، وهذا غير موجود أمام theos الثانية الخاصةبالكلمة، لأن المقصود بها شيء جوهري، يقول العلماء H.E. Dana and Julius Mantey, in their A Manual Grammar of the Greek New Testament, write, "... : " عندما وضعتأداة التعريف أمام كلمة ثيؤس theos الأولى قصد شخص الآب، وعندما لم تضع أداةالتعريف أمام كلمة ثيؤس theos الخاصة بالكلمة قصد الجوهر الإلهي ذاته ". أي أنالإنجيل يقصد أن الكلمة هو من نفس جوهر الله الآب ذاته، فهو الله، الكلمة. وهنا فرقبين أنه قصد في الأولى الشخصية، شخص الآب، وفي الثانية قصد الجوهر الإلهي، فالكلمة،الابن، في الذات الإلهية ليس هو الآب، بل هو في حضن الآب " الابن الوحيد الذي فيحضن الآب " (يو1 :18)، وواحد مع الآب " أنا والآب واحد " (يو30 :10)، ومن ذات الآب " أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو14 :10)، وفي ذات الآب ومن جوهر الآب، من نفس جوهرالآب، إذا فعندما يقول " theos en ho logos - Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος وكان الكلمة الله " يركز على جوهره الإلهي وأنه من نفس جوهر الله الآب.


سأجيبك

*
وهنا نعود مرة أخرى إلى المشكلة الأزلية في الحوار مع النصارى .. في التفاسير بالهوى .. فمن أين أتى H.E. Dana& Julius Mantey بأن يوحنا قصد هذا القصد أساساً؟!

هل يسمى هذا إلا بالتفسير بالهوى واللف والدوران حول النص حتى يعطي المعنى الذي تريدونه؟! فما نقلته من كلاميهما ليس من باب التأصيل اللغوي على الإطلاق وإلا للزم أن كل من أطلق عليه ثيؤس دون تعريف فهو تركيز على جوهره الإلهي .. وهذا كفر بيِّن إذ الكلمة قيلت لكل من هب ودب على صفحات الكتاب .. وليكن الكلام محددا .. فإن الكلمة تطلق على أي شيء له سلطة أيا كانت وكذلك الآلهة حقيقة كانت أو غير ذلك .. فتطلق على القضاة الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله إذ لهم سلطة تنفيذ شرائعه .. وأطلقت على بطون متبعي الشهوات الأرضية لأن لها سلطان عليهم .. وهكذا 

فكل ما قال لا يستحق الرد ابتداءً إذ هو دعوى باطلة لا تقوم على حجة .. وتظل الكلمة بلا تعريف!!!!

وهنا نريد أحدهم أن يقول ما الخطأ في هذه الترجمة

The word was a god أو the word was divine

فالجملتان ترجمتان صحيحتان للنص اليوناني .. فلو كانت الجملة قطعية صريحة فلماذا كل هذا الجدل؟!

والسؤال الأهم هنا : هل لو كان يوحنا يقصد بما كتب أن يؤله المسيح .. أفيضع أهم نص في الإفتتاحية بلا أي مقدمات؟!

لا أظن هذا ينبع من أقلام العقلاء .. إلا إن كان كاتب الإنجيل ليس من هذا النوع!!!!

وهكذا طالما وقع الاحتمال في ترجمة نص ما .. بطل به الاستدلال

وطبعا طالما أن هنا احتمال في الترجمة فإن المثلثين أول من يأخذ بالإحتمال الذي يدعم معتقدهم الذي لا دليل عليه بطول الكتاب وعرضه ..

لذا فإن أقوال الآباء لا تهم في أمر كهذا إطلاقا .. إذ كلها عاطفية ومحاولة منهم كل واحد لشرح ما يعتقد في تجسد الكلمة ..

وما قاله يقنع بالكثير أحد المتعلقين بقشة في وهم ألوهية يسوع!!

ثم ذكر كلاما لا يهم فيه إلا نص ملاخي 3/6 [ إني أنا الرب لا أتغير] وما شابهه ثم قال تكلم عن الصيرورة وهل صار تعني أنه تحول أم لا .. وهنا مربط الفرس ..

فما الذي يحدد إن كانت صار تعني التحول أم لا؟!

إنه سياق الكلام يا أحبة .. وسياق الكلام يؤيد التحول إذ يقول (( والكلمة صار جسدا )) أي تحول الكلمة إلى جسد .. ولا تعني اتخذ الكلمة جسدا .. وهنا يلجأ إلى نصوص اخرى للقول بأن صار هنا تعني اتخذ وقد لجأ إلى التأويل لصريح الكلام وهنا نطرح تأويلاً آخر .. لماذا لا يكون تأويلها بالكلمة صار الجسد ؟! أليست أوقع يا عزيزي؟! .. وقد أقررت بأن الفعل " صار " باليونانية يستخدم في الكلام عن التحول من حالة إلى اخرى كتحول الماء إلى خمر في قانا الجليل مثلاً وذكر نفس الفعل المستخدم .. فلا يصح أن نطبق أموراً مجازية كصار دمعي لي خبزا وما إلى ذلك أمام نص صريح يقول أن الكلمة صار جسداً .. ورفضت أنت معنى التحول مؤولاً معنى صار في سياق الكلام .. ويظل الطرحين مقبولان .. ولازلنا في انتظار ما يقيم الحجة في الكلام إذ كله استنتاجات × استنتاجات وكلام لا يقوم على دليل ..

وطالما أنك تظن أن يوحنا كان صريحا هكذا في إيراده الفقرة بهذا الشكل مؤلها يسوع .. فلماذا لم يكن صريحا في شرح العلاقة بين الآب والابن والروح القدس؟! .. ألم يكن هو أولى من الآباء الأولين .. وأعرف وأقدر بدلا من التضليل والتلبيس فترك المجال مفتوحاً لخروج كنائس الموحدين وشهود يهوه وغيرهم؟!

وبخصوص الله ظهر في الجسد .. فلدي صورة من المخطوطة السينائية تقرأها أوس بدلا من ثيؤوس أي الذي بدلا من الله .. 

المخطوطة السينائية ص 95* .. العمود الثالث*






وضحت بها الكلمة المختلف عليها والتي تقرأها المخطوطة OC بالخط الكبير في المخطوطات أي ος وتعني الذي في حين تقرأها النسخة الموجودة بين أيدي النصارى الآن والتي منها الفاندايك θεος وتعني إله أو الله ..

الصورة كاملة لمن يريدها

http://www.geocities.com/fallofchris...im3-16full.jpg


----------



## Fadie (31 ديسمبر 2006)

عادة لا اعطى اهتماما الى شخصنة الحوار فمن لا يفقه ما يقرأ فبالتأكيد لا يفقه ما يكتبه و لنأتى الى شبهة الزميل لندمرها تماما

"الله ظهر فى الجسد"

وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

كلمة الله فى اصلها اليونانى هى ثيوس Θεὸς و تختصر الى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




كلمة الذى فى اليونانية هى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




اى ان الفارق بين الذى و بين الله هو ذلك الخط الرفيع و الذى من السهل جدا ان يتلاشى بمرور 1600 عام على كتابة المخطوطة

النص الموجود فى المخطوطة الاسكندرية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فى جميع النسخ اليونانية النص الموجود هو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​​​καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ.

اثبات أخر

على فرض ان الكلمة الاصلية هى الذى

فمن هو سر التقوى سوى الله له المجد وحده؟؟؟

و بتطبيق النص يكون الذى ظهر فى الجسد هو سر التقوى

و سر التقوى هو الله

اذن من ظهر فى الجسد هو الله

للمزيد راجع

http://www.biblewheel.com/gr/GR_2148.asp

http://www.chick.com/ask/articles/manifest.asp

http://www.wayoflife.org/articles/truefalse/truefalse03.htm​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (31 ديسمبر 2006)

برافو فادى ...........وشكرا ليك اخوى رياض ربنا يباركك
رياض عمهم وحابس دمهم....ههههههههههه


----------

